# X570 Weapon of Choice...



## PaddieMayne (Jul 1, 2019)

Just to start a general debate to all those out there who are going to be upgrading to Ryzen 3000.

Personally ive got my choices down to either the...

Gigabyte Aorus Ultra








						X570 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Or

MSI MEG ACE





						MEG X570 ACE | Motherboard | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, dual LAN, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Mystic Light, M.2 heatsink, infinity LED, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, extended heat-pipe, MSI GAMING




					www.msi.com
				




Will be running the 3800X.
Both will probably come in around the 400GBP mark.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 1, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> Just to start a general debate to all those out there who are going to be upgrading to Ryzen 3000.
> 
> Personally ive got my choices down to either the...
> 
> ...


Two good choices. My two Gigabytes have close to 10 years each on the clock (24/7/300), but I started my AMD era with MSI so ACE wins this one. It will host a 3900X at first, maybe a 3950X later.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 1, 2019)

Ive not had an MSI board since my 990FX board with an FX3850 bricked itself during a BIOS update and MSI failed to help me. Before that id had a number of MSI boards without issue. So i was leaning towards the Gigabyte board but i am very tempted by the MSI this time.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm aiming for








						X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




Buildzoid seems to have little good to say about the Ultra, mostly due to it being so similar to the Pro, yet costing significantly more.


----------



## Metroid (Jul 1, 2019)

All these motherboards are overkill for ryzen given they top 105w tdp.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2019)

*Asus X570 ROG Crosshair VIII Formula*

or the 

*Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master*

are the two I'd be most interested in never had much luck with MSI and Asrock is a maybe if the two I'd prefer were to be hellishly expensive here in NZ


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 1, 2019)

Aorus master or Asus Crosshair 8 hero.... Basically just grabbing whatever one is cheaper as both are probably over kill for the 3900X


----------



## Hockster (Jul 1, 2019)

*IF* it's a worthwhile upgrade and I can part my current setup out I'll be sticking with Asus. I've had horrible results with every Gigabyte anything I've used, won't ever buy from them again. Only ever used MSi GPU's, and they've been great, but their software sucks.









						ROG Crosshair VIII Formula   | Motherboards | ASUS Canada
					

ROG Crosshair VIII Formula




					www.asus.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 1, 2019)

Also, if you want to listen to what Buildzoid sounds like when he's turned on, check this out...
That's a true nerdgasm.











Hockster said:


> *IF* it's a worthwhile upgrade and I can part my current setup out I'll be sticking with Asus. I've had horrible results with every Gigabyte anything I've used, won't ever buy from them again. Only ever used MSi GPU's, and they've been great, but their software sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, be glad you don't have a Galax card then, their software/firmware combo can't even keep the LEDs off if the system goes into sleep mode and is then woken up...


----------



## Roddey (Jul 1, 2019)

I am leaning towards a Asus x570 pro so far. Depending on reviews. I am going to buy the processor day one and wait on the motherboard.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 1, 2019)

So, after watching this video below, the best motherboards on the VRM section will allow 200MHz higher clocks when cooling is enough. So, 105W TDP is for the stock settings without PBO and with PBO, Ryzen 3000 will clock close to 5GHz on well built motherboards. That's why the X570 ones have much better VRMs than the previous gens made for Zen and Zen+.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 2, 2019)

So for PBO to work are we talking a good quality board with 12 phases and above?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> So for PBO to work are we talking a good quality board with 12 phases and above?


I'm sure that less will do. Talking about PBO and the effect - 3900x 4.3 GHz all cores. There is not a lot of effect of a fixed OC compared to PBO according to these numbers.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't think I will change my board even though I plan an upgrade to 3000 series CPU. Unless I will be forced to change my motherboard.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 2, 2019)

I hope the motherboard vendors will list there boards as PBO capable if its applicable to that particular board.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 2, 2019)

Metroid said:


> All these motherboards are overkill for ryzen given they top 105w tdp.



Well, these are X570 motherboards. They're the high end of mainstream. They're overkill by nature.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 2, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> I hope the motherboard vendors will list there boards as PBO capable if its applicable to that particular board.


All X570 motherboards should be PBO capable. And maybe even some X470. (For Ryzen 3000 that is)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Also, if you want to listen to what Buildzoid sounds like when he's turned on, check this out...
> That's a true nerdgasm.


That's seriously in-depth and I have no idea what he's talking about most of the time. I watched one of his before buying my Asus CH VII WiFi where he said he was impressed with the VRM's being bulletproof, which helped with my decision making.
On the other hand, most mortals wouldn't have a clue. It's impressive actually and I'm sure there's a German bloke does something similar.


----------



## jesdals (Jul 2, 2019)

I am going for the Gigabyte Master as well, hopeing for availability from the 7th.


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 2, 2019)

Due to recent info about comming Displayport 2.0 and pcie-5 comming next year and it will need a new motherboard,im thinking this 3770k can do another year


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 2, 2019)

jesdals said:


> I am going for the Gigabyte Master as well, hopeing for availability from the 7th.



@ 550$ i think its a bit pricey for me.

I think im gonna go for the MSI MEG ACE, as its looks will suite my build aswell as its solid vrms.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 2, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> That's seriously in-depth and I have no idea what he's talking about most of the time. I watched one of his before buying my Asus CH VII WiFi where he said he was impressed with the VRM's being bulletproof, which helped with my decision making.
> On the other hand, most mortals wouldn't have a clue. It's impressive actually and I'm sure there's a German bloke does something similar.



To sum things up in simpler terms, Gigabyte went with super high-end server grade components that are brand new on the market and they stuck it all on their top of the range consumer board, simply because they could. However, this also adds a lot of cost, as the components in question are 3x the price of what's normally used.
There's no real benefit on this board, but you'll also never have a VRM that runs hot and you'll never have power issues, unless you get a crappy PSU.



Eskimonster said:


> Due to recent info about comming Displayport 2.0 and pcie-5 comming next year and it will need a new motherboard,im thinking this 3770k can do another year


And again, no PCIe 5.0 consumer boards for the next few years. Intel will have PCIe 4.0 in 2021 for their consumer boards.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 2, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> Due to recent info about comming Displayport 2.0 and pcie-5 comming next year and it will need a new motherboard,im thinking this 3770k can do another year


PCI-E 5 isn't coming next year, they just finished the spec. And honestly, considering what PCI-E 4 is doing to price of motherboards, you shouldn't be in a hurry.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2019)

I'll be sticking with my CH VII for the foreseeable future as it's all getting a bit expensive now.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm aiming for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I understand we are talking like 30%+ price premium for the Aurus Ultra over the Aurus Pro Wifi. I can't speak for you, but there is no way in hell I'm paying an extra $100-150 for a nicer looking motherboard heatsinks and one extra m.2 socket.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 2, 2019)

Zareek said:


> From what I understand we are talking like 30%+ price premium for the Aurus Ultra over the Aurus Pro Wifi. I can't speak for you, but there is no way in hell I'm paying an extra $100-150 for a nicer looking motherboard heatsinks and one extra m.2 socket.



Well, I wasn't suggesting anyone should get the Ultra over the Pro, hence why I shared the video.

To be honest, I find most of the board makers line-ups a bit odd, as they have a couple of "basic" boards which lack too many features imho, then we jump to an ok segment of mid-range boards, then the upper mid-range and lower high-end range of boards is a bit of a mess with steep price premiums for not that much extra in terms of features and then everyone went crazy on the high-end, which may or may not be worth it, depending on what you're looking for. The odd thing is that all four of the major board makers did the same things by the looks of it. I don't normally go crazy in terms of boards, but I find so many board unappealing because there are things I would like to have that simply never seem to filter down. Considering the extra premium in terms of costs of these boards, it's even stranger that we don't see at least a few premium features filter down, be it the nicer audio DACs or 2.5Gbps Ethernet, or just about anything remotely useful to justify the extra cost. 

Also, do we really need that many motherboard SKUs? Every one of the big board makers have at least eight different SKUs on offer and I find it hard to justify some of them, but maybe that's just me? What gets to me is when there's a Wi-Fi and a none Wi-Fi version of the same board. Just simply offer the Wi-Fi card as an optional accessory if it doesn't fit price wise to sell as a bundled accessory.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I wasn't suggesting anyone should get the Ultra over the Pro, hence why I shared the video.
> 
> To be honest, I find most of the board makers line-ups a bit odd, as they have a couple of "basic" boards which lack too many features imho, then we jump to an ok segment of mid-range boards, then the upper mid-range and lower high-end range of boards is a bit of a mess with steep price premiums for not that much extra in terms of features and then everyone went crazy on the high-end, which may or may not be worth it, depending on what you're looking for. The odd thing is that all four of the major board makers did the same things by the looks of it. I don't normally go crazy in terms of boards, but I find so many board unappealing because there are things I would like to have that simply never seem to filter down. Considering the extra premium in terms of costs of these boards, it's even stranger that we don't see at least a few premium features filter down, be it the nicer audio DACs or 2.5Gbps Ethernet, or just about anything remotely useful to justify the extra cost.
> 
> Also, do we really need that many motherboard SKUs? Every one of the big board makers have at least eight different SKUs on offer and I find it hard to justify some of them, but maybe that's just me? What gets to me is when there's a Wi-Fi and a none Wi-Fi version of the same board. Just simply offer the Wi-Fi card as an optional accessory if it doesn't fit price wise to sell as a bundled accessory.


I've always said in my reviews the product stacks are too large. Weve seen upwards of 15 boards, etc. Honestly, I do not see a problem with a wi-fi option in the low to midrange. Installing those, as easy as it is can be a problem for many.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm attracted to this board as Gollum is to the Ring.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm attracted to this board as Gollum is to the Ring.
> View attachment 126044


I like/dislike the fact that it has built -in water cooling of the VRMs. If it turns out that EK come up with an all board block that include the x570 chip since there is a need for it then I paid for the VRM cooler twice.  It is a nice board indeed. Decisions-decisions.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 2, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm attracted to this board as Gollum is to the Ring.


It looks nice, but the fact that they didn't put a block on the chipset as well is facepalm worthy, imo.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, I wasn't suggesting anyone should get the Ultra over the Pro, hence why I shared the video.
> 
> To be honest, I find most of the board makers line-ups a bit odd, as they have a couple of "basic" boards which lack too many features imho, then we jump to an ok segment of mid-range boards, then the upper mid-range and lower high-end range of boards is a bit of a mess with steep price premiums for not that much extra in terms of features and then everyone went crazy on the high-end, which may or may not be worth it, depending on what you're looking for. The odd thing is that all four of the major board makers did the same things by the looks of it. I don't normally go crazy in terms of boards, but I find so many board unappealing because there are things I would like to have that simply never seem to filter down. Considering the extra premium in terms of costs of these boards, it's even stranger that we don't see at least a few premium features filter down, be it the nicer audio DACs or 2.5Gbps Ethernet, or just about anything remotely useful to justify the extra cost.
> 
> Also, do we really need that many motherboard SKUs? Every one of the big board makers have at least eight different SKUs on offer and I find it hard to justify some of them, but maybe that's just me? What gets to me is when there's a Wi-Fi and a none Wi-Fi version of the same board. Just simply offer the Wi-Fi card as an optional accessory if it doesn't fit price wise to sell as a bundled accessory.


I was totally agreeing with you! The Ultra makes zero sense unless maybe you need that one extra m.2 slot and then why not just use a riser card? As far as the wifi boards go, it's supposed to be like $10 up-charge. I will more than likely never use the wifi but for $10 it seems like throwing money down the toilet not to get it. Gen 6 wifi for peanuts...



Splinterdog said:


> I'm attracted to this board as Gollum is to the Ring.
> View attachment 126044


It is a sharp looking board, loaded with features too. For what the rumors say it will cost, it should also make you invisible!


----------



## Eskimonster (Jul 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> To sum things up in simpler terms, Gigabyte went with super high-end server grade components that are brand new on the market and they stuck it all on their top of the range consumer board, simply because they could. However, this also adds a lot of cost, as the components in question are 3x the price of what's normally used.
> There's no real benefit on this board, but you'll also never have a VRM that runs hot and you'll never have power issues, unless you get a crappy PSU.
> 
> 
> And again, no PCIe 5.0 consumer boards for the next few years. Intel will have PCIe 4.0 in 2021 for their consumer boards.



hmm,guess im stuck with 570x then.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

This feels like a premature AMD circle jerk...can I play? 


For a daily driver being capable of overclocking everything, I would be looking into CrossHair VIII Formula.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> This feels like a premature AMD circle jerk...can I play?
> 
> 
> For a daily driver being capable of overclocking everything, I would be looking into CrossHair VIII Formula.




I personally really like the Formula also but not for over 500$


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 2, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I personally really like the Formula also but not for over 500$


Pffff, cheap board...
Note the currency, that's around US$980...

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c7q3ky


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2019)

My X470 board got an update so this will support those new Ryzens. No need to change motherboard, this is just fine (no need for PCIE4.0 SSDs)


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 2, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> My X470 board got an update so this will support those new Ryzens. No need to change motherboard, this is just fine (no need for PCIE4.0 SSDs)


Just dont drop a 12c/16c in and expect miracle overclocks (though you are likely heat limited).


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Just dont drop a 12c/16c in and expect miracle overclocks (though you are likely heat limited).


Don't worry about that @EarthDog Landlord pulls the plug soon


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Just dont drop a 12c/16c in and expect miracle overclocks (though you are likely heat limited).


Nah, my next upgrade will be a 8-core (3700X), I want moar clocks than cores since this 2600 is already a nice CPU 




mstenholm said:


> Don't worry about that @EarthDog Landlord pulls the plug soon


That shit is just what it is, trolls from other forum just f**ks with me.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ill be sticking with a ROG CH7 for a 3950x.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 3, 2019)

I am thinking about buying the Asrock Pro 4M x570.


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 3, 2019)

Zareek said:


> From what I understand we are talking like 30%+ price premium for the Aurus Ultra over the Aurus Pro Wifi. I can't speak for you, but there is no way in hell I'm paying an extra $100-150 for a nicer looking motherboard heatsinks and one extra m.2 socket.



Very good point, do both boards have the same VRMs and cooling solutions then?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> Very good point, do both boards have the same VRMs and cooling solutions then?


I can't tell if this person is right and qualified but have a look here - x570 VRMs
Edit: go to next page for a better one - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 3, 2019)

The more i look into it, the more i think im going to sink my hard earnt into the MSI MEG ACE.

As a matter of interest whats the VRM setup on the higher end X470 boards? Will the high end X470 boards support the new Overdrive feature on Ryzen3000 CPUs, for those not bothered about PCI-E4.0 this could be worth considering. (ASUS CH7/ASROCK TAICHI ULTIMATE)


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

PaddieMayne said:


> The more i look into it, the more i think im going to sink my hard earnt into the MSI MEG ACE.
> 
> As a matter of interest whats the VRM setup on the higher end X470 boards? Will the high end X470 boards support the new Overdrive feature on Ryzen3000 CPUs, for those not bothered about PCI-E4.0 this could be worth considering. (ASUS CH7/ASROCK TAICHI ULTIMATE)


I have 470X MSI M7 AC. The only upgrade to the ACE is bigger VRMs (60A instead of 40A, same numbers of modules) one more and faster LAN port and general cleaner path for the lanes between CPU and RAM and possible PCI-E slots. If you as I don't have any plan of running a high OC 24/7 on the 12/16 cores then the top ones are show-off but if you want to run any OC at all on the bigger chips avoid the absolute cheap ones. Let's hope that we get a ton of reviews on the 7th and then let price and availability decide what to get.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 3, 2019)

will 8 core 16 thread overclock on all cores to say 4.6ghz no downclock?  and 12 core one will be like what max 4.4 all core no downclock? im trying to decide if i should do less cores and higher clock. IPC is all that really matters to me.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 3, 2019)

AMD never had good advertising team and now they intentionally or accidentally make favor to Intel with higher prices they created later. These high prices are not planned from first moment.
With them significant number of people will delay upgrade and when Intel show up with PCI-E 4.0 maybe upgrade on him.
Intel is beaten and now only need good advertising team to give final blow.
All my advertising capacity would work in direction of explaining customers that Intel offer obsolete Interface and that investing in Z390 is past.
For less then 30 days Intel i9-9900K would not worth more then 300-350$ and no one who want high end except uninformed people would not invest in him.

I would offer bundle of 3900+Crosshair Hero+16GB RAM+M.2 Gen 4.0 for 1200$ and 3950X combo for 1500$.
Instead of that stupid AMD increase price of motherboards on higher price then motherboards for Intel HEDT Platform and shoot in own head.
Everything Intel need is time to customers delay upgrade if they thought to buy AMD and to forget about PCI-E 4.0 improvement and that to the end of year AMD platform will have twice faster M.2 then Samsung 970 PRO for 250$. If price of M.2 Gen 4.0 didn't increase then no reason to ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero cost more then Maximus Z390 Hero. No any reason for that.
AMD should influence to price of motherboards X570 drop on level of Intel mainstream motherboards and show people improvement and future of PCI-E 4.0.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> will 8 core 16 thread overclock on all cores to say 4.6ghz no downclock?  and 12 core one will be like what max 4.4 all core no downclock? im trying to decide if i should do less cores and higher clock. IPC is all that really matters to me.



We're going to have to wait for some reviews to find out, as these are things that are unknown factors right now.


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 3, 2019)

Vlada011 said:


> If price of M.2 Gen 4.0 didn't increase then no reason to ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero cost more then Maximus Z390 Hero. No any reason for that.
> AMD should influence to price of motherboards X570 drop on level of Intel mainstream motherboards and show people improvement and future of PCI-E 4.0.


But there are reasons for the price increase. The PCB on X570 boards is of higher quality compared to previous models, which is required for PCI-E 4, better memory support, etc. You're also getting better VRMs across the board. All of this comes at a price. And unless some miracle cost-saving breakthrough is made in the meantime, you can expect similar price bumps on the Intel platform next gen as well.
Now, if you don't need/want PCI-E 4 you can get a solid B450/X470 board and save yourself some money.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2019)

Just a heads up here, as I got some new details, apparently most motherboards will be tuned for DDR 3600, not 3733, as 3733 is not 100% stable and in many cases the boards will change to 1:2 ratio at 3733, despite what AMD claims. Maybe we'll see 3733 down the line, but it will not be a recommended 1:1 ratio solution at launch.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just a heads up here, as I got some new details, apparently most motherboards will be tuned for DDR 3600, not 3733, as 3733 is not 100% stable and in many cases the boards will change to 1:2 ratio at 3733, despite what AMD claims. Maybe we'll see 3733 down the line, but it will not be a recommended 1:1 ratio solution at launch.


That explains why the highest RAM speed I could find in Geekbench is 3600 MHz.


----------



## lsevald (Jul 3, 2019)

According to this list, posted by Cr1318 here, the Aorus Pro and Ultra have the same VRM's. I only need a board and cpu, and my budget is around $750. So, I'm thinking I should go for a r3900 and a midrange $250 board like the Arous Pro non Wifi, if I can find it at that price. I also like the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, but I suspect it will be ~$300.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2019)

lsevald said:


> According to this list, posted by Cr1318 here, the Aorus Pro and Ultra have the same VRM's. I only need a board and cpu, and my budget is around $750. So, I'm thinking I should go for a r3900 and a midrange $250 board like the Arous Pro non Wifi, if I can find it at that price. I also like the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, but I suspect it will be ~$300.





			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504&fvid=110592530
		

That should help you figure out what the differences are.
Someone clearly has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

This one got more....or can't I read the first one? I only got the GBs in that one
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> This one got more....or can't I read the first one? I only got the GBs in that one
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/edit#gid=2112472504


Filtered. Same spreadsheet, just turn off the filter. The person I replied to was only looking for Gigabyte boards though.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Filtered. Same spreadsheet, just turn off the filter. The person I replied to was only looking for Gigabyte boards though.


Found out.....but thx.


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 3, 2019)

HD64G said:


> with PBO, Ryzen 3000 will clock close to 5GHz on well built motherboards



Keep dreaming.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 3, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> Keep dreaming.


The official specs show that boost clocks reach 4.6-4.7 and PBO increases those by 200MHz, so simple maths are with me I suppose?


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 3, 2019)

1.  Other than cause it's fun for us geeks, I don't really look at component performance until they are actually out and prices settle in.

2.  I also have found it worthwhile to avoud the 1st steppings on MoBos and CPUs.   While the worldwide recall of P68 B3 stepping boards is probably the best known ouch to early adopters, other examples abound ... EVGA 570s, 970 SCs, 1060 -1080s SCs all had thermal issues, Asus P87 boards had a myriad of issues early on and CPU overclocking always improves as prodution line matures.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 3, 2019)

I'll more than likely be grabbing a Crosshair VIII Hero on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> I'll more than likely be grabbing a Crosshair VIII Hero on Sunday or Monday.


Germany and Denmark have a total listing of ONE MB atm and it is not a nice one.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> worldwide recall of P68 B3 stepping boards is probably the best known ouch to early adopters, other examples abound


was that a recall? I remember it being a lifetime extension on the warranty if the SATA ports failed which was a rare occurence OR you could swap to b3 (whichever version resolved it) if you were paranoid. It happened more frequently the more SATA based drives were used, but in reality, wasn't as big of an issue. I ran 3 p68 systems with 2/2/3 drives in each for years (but that's an anecdote).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 3, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Germany and Denmark have a total listing of ONE MB atm and it is not a nice one.



Because the launch is on Sunday and AMD seems to be keeping a lid on things. Several retailers have listed products, but they've all been pulled shortly after.
Just be patient.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Because the launch is on Sunday and AMD seems to be keeping a lid on things. Several retailers have listed products, but they've all been pulled shortly after.
> Just be patient.


Just give me prices and QVL and I will be patient


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2019)

HD64G said:


> The official specs show that boost clocks reach 4.6-4.7 and PBO increases those by 200MHz, so simple maths are with me I suppose?



If you subtract 100MHz maybe...

And 100MHz may end up being a lot to overcome.  They call it a "wall" for a reason.


----------



## HD64G (Jul 3, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> If you subtract 100MHz maybe...
> 
> And 100MHz may end up being a lot to overcome.  They call it a "wall" for a reason.


Depends both on the motherboard's VRM and the cooling of this area and the CPU. So, let's find out in a few days from trusty reviews.


----------



## Zareek (Jul 3, 2019)

lsevald said:


> According to this list, posted by Cr1318 here, the Aorus Pro and Ultra have the same VRM's. I only need a board and cpu, and my budget is around $750. So, I'm thinking I should go for a r3900 and a midrange $250 board like the Arous Pro non Wifi, if I can find it at that price. I also like the MSI Gaming Pro Carbon, but I suspect it will be ~$300.


Both those boards are on my short list based on estimated pricing from leaks, pairing it with a 3800X. Between jobs ATM so I'm not wasting money on crap I will never use. Depending on the prices, I might stick with my X370 board for a while. It has been a long time since I upgraded a CPU without a new motherboard...


----------



## Metroid (Jul 3, 2019)

Somebody said gigabyte rose prices because of server grade premium components, so the resistance x heat on them will be far greater, funny, gigabyte forgot to add a premium heatsink to contain that 15w watt chipset in there. Back in time, the 1366 chipset used 3 times more watts than the x570 and yet no fan was put on.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 3, 2019)

HD64G said:


> So, let's find out in a few days from trusty reviews.



Best plan right there.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 3, 2019)

HD64G said:


> The official specs show that boost clocks reach 4.6-4.7 and PBO increases those by 200MHz, so simple maths are with me I suppose?


That's max and is cooling + board dependent I believe. Better invest in x570 (will x470 support pbo?) And a beefy AIO/top notch air for best results!


----------



## PaddieMayne (Jul 4, 2019)

Found this if anybody's interested, not sure on its integrity though.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/c8e3n0


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 4, 2019)

Gigabyte has put up their memory QVL's.
For the Master http://download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse.pdf

Looks like running for DIMMs at high speed is no longer an issue.


----------



## Bones (Jul 4, 2019)

Zareek said:


> Both those boards are on my short list based on estimated pricing from leaks, pairing it with a 3800X. Between jobs ATM so I'm not wasting money on crap I will never use. Depending on the prices, I might stick with my X370 board for a while. It has been a long time since I upgraded a CPU without a new motherboard...



I've noted a spike in prices of the X470 boards, the one I have (X470 Tachi Ultimate) for example has gone up to $269 from what it was a few months ago, I got mine for $249 from the egg back when I did this latest build this past March.
The X570's will be expensive, no doubt and with the rise in prices of the X470 boards I can see they are expecting alot of demand for those too, being they would be an alternative to the X570's in price for those wanting a Ryzen 3000 chip and a board that can run it. 

If I can get an X570 board that would be great but the main objective ATM is to get a chip, I'll run this board with it if I have to.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Gigabyte has put up their memory QVL's.
> For the Master http://download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-master_matisse.pdf
> 
> Looks like running for DIMMs at high speed is no longer an issue.


Let's hope that this kit works first time - F4-4000C18D-16GTZ G.Skill Trident. Ordered, let's see if I then have to stick to Aorus Master or if MSI likes them.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Let's hope that this kit works first time - F4-4000C18D-16GTZ G.Skill Trident. Ordered, let's see if I then have to stick to Aorus Master or if MSI likes them.



MSI also have their QVL up, but only for older CPUs...
Don't ask me why there's a memory QVL entry for unsupported CPUs though.





						MEG X570 ACE | Motherboard | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 X570 ATX gaming motherboard, lightning PCIe 4.0, three lightning M.2, dual LAN, Frozr heatsink, WiFi 6, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Mystic Light, M.2 heatsink, infinity LED, excellent overclocking, pre-install I/O, extended heat-pipe, MSI GAMING




					www.msi.com
				




MSI also has what appears to be the first X570 chipset driver on their website, which is version 19.10.16.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> MSI also have their QVL up, but only for older CPUs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. They have the 3600/16 option off the same kit as top dog.
Edit: Well no longer listed. The RX3x00 series data are not up yet.



HD64G said:


> Depends both on the motherboard's VRM and the cooling of this area and the CPU. So, let's find out in a few days from trusty reviews.


Maybe Geekbench is not the best tool to see actual clocks but I haven't seen any clock past 4.3 GHz on 3900X yet and that includes high end boards and in one case two different BIOS versions. I would expect to see at least the promised 4.6 GHz. But as you say wait for reviews. It is getting harder as parts for the new build is close to be complete  .
As @TheLostSwede pointed out QVL for GB is now available and the list is long. I'm surprised that G.Skill Flare 3200/14 is not there, at least for the two top boards that I checked. That kit is my fall back kit (got it) if the one that I ordered fails.


----------



## Sora (Jul 27, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm aiming for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buildzoid talks mostly out his ass and he doesn't have any real experience or credentials to his name.

its one of those situations of the blind leading the blind,  not once has he delayered a motherboard and done an actual analysis of trace routing throughout,  his analysis are visible layer only which rules out his opinion on any matter entirely.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 27, 2019)

Sora said:


> buildzoid talks mostly out his ass and he doesn't have any real experience or credentials to his name.
> 
> its one of those situations of the blind leading the blind,  not once has he delayered a motherboard and done an actual analysis of trace routing throughout,  his analysis are visible layer only which rules out his opinion on any matter entirely.



The point of the video was to show that the Ultra doesn't make sense over the Pro, as it's more or less the same board.

As for checking the board traces, I presume it's something you do for fun then? Care to share some videos with us an "educate" everyone here? Since clearly that's your forte, no? Oh and do you care to share your experience and credentials with us? As you clearly have a lot of them. Maybe a link to your LinkeIn page? A copy of your CV?

Also, you're only three weeks late to the discussion.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 27, 2019)

what about a value-oriented x570 board ? is there one that by any chance has viper memory on qvl ?


----------



## jesdals (Jul 27, 2019)

Still happy with my Gigabyte Master


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2019)

I actually agree with buildzoid on yt regarding $700 motherboard they are too expensive and not really worth it.

He also stated that the Gigabyte X570 Aorus Extreme that is fully passive on the chipset cooler was planned for like was it $500-600 before lunch.
Buildzoid said Gigabyte told him that but since Asus set their Formula and MSI set their Godlike to $700 Gigabyte felt pressed to price up their board.

The Asus X570 Formula is more or less a Hero board with an expensive waterblock the vrm that doesn't even make the chipset passive so in my world Asus failed with that board.

In general if I was to go AMD Ryzen 9 and want to use $300 on a motherboard I would take the Asrock X570 Taichi because in terms of features no one beats it.


----------



## Bones (Jul 27, 2019)

No compliants about the PGX board I picked up, it's done all I've asked of it so far.

For many the Tachi is a better value and from what I've seen of the board it delivers.


----------



## Sora (Jul 27, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The point of the video was to show that the Ultra doesn't make sense over the Pro, as it's more or less the same board.
> 
> As for checking the board traces, I presume it's something you do for fun then? Care to share some videos with us an "educate" everyone here? Since clearly that's your forte, no? Oh and do you care to share your experience and credentials with us? As you clearly have a lot of them. Maybe a link to your LinkeIn page? A copy of your CV?
> 
> Also, you're only three weeks late to the discussion.



oh no, did i insult your god?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 27, 2019)

Sora said:


> oh no, did i insult your god?


I'm simply asking for your credentials, as you seemingly know more than anyone else in the world about this topic, so please enlighten us unwashed masses that waste our time listening to some n00b on YouTube.

You clearly have something to add to the topic, so please do, rather than bash someone and leave it at that.


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 27, 2019)

Sora said:


> oh no, did i insult your god?


I'm sure that you did but your statement/post is a not carrying a lot of weight with the lack of actual facts. I guess that is the general problem with forums and the likes - anybody can air an opinion/statement (you/me/TheLostSwede/buildzoid) but if the persons' post history is weak questions is understandable. You could have answered TheLostSwedes questions (yes, a bit more passionable then needed be) but you chose a poor response that kind of rule any further discussion with you.

Edit: didn't pay attention to the above reply before posting, not that it would have changed my post


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 29, 2019)

My choice Asus X570 TUF Gaming Plus with 3700X it should have the same VRM as Asus Prime X570-P
First thing I did was to remove the vertical VRM heatsink so I could remove the plastic I/O cover, which was covering airflow under the heatsink.
The board was 207€ with a free gen3 M.2 256GB SSD XPG Gammix S5, which I placed in the upper slot and installed W10 1903 with latest BIOS 0807 with AGESA 1.0.0.3 and AMD Chipset driver 1.7.0.7. I let the PC on to finish some Steam downloads. In the morning Windows could not boot. I presume the M.2 SSD overheated, shut down and corrupted the Windows installation, as in the upper M.2 slot I had to use the stock "heatsink" on the XPG Gammix S5 (very thin peace of metal, no fins). I placed the M.2 into the bottom slot with the motherboards heatsink, reinstalled windows and got a windows boot error on the next restart. In BIOS the SSD was detected but no boot section as on it so I couldnt choose it as boot media. I did a BIOS flashback to the oldest BIOS the ASUS site offers, with the same result. So I reinstalled Windows on a Samsung SSD, booted into Windows, the XPG Gammix S5 M.2 was checked with scan disk with no errors found. I have removed it from the PC, as I dont know if it is damaged or it is a BIOS issue. The BIOS 0807 had some m.2 compatibility improvement, but this was the Bios I was using, when the m.2. stopped working for the 1st time. Also when the m.2 was in the bottom slot, I was not even able to install Windows on it, as the installation did not recognize it. Currently I am waiting on some BIOS updates to try it again.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 29, 2019)

Why didn't you try a repair install on the OS? 

I'm using 0701 with an NVMe in that slot without issue.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 29, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Why didn't you try a repair install on the OS?
> 
> I'm using 0701 with an NVMe in that slot without issue.


Because I used Dragoon X modded W10, it doesnt matter, I've reinstalled with W10 genuine and it did not boot, NVMe disappeared from boot menu in BIOS.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 29, 2019)

Just know that you’ll get the best performance at 3733MHz rather than 4000. Tighten timings to C16 and you’re good to go.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Just know that you’ll get the best performance at 3733MHz rather than 4000. Tighten timings to C16 and you’re good to go.


Actually, not all boards support 3733 at 1:1, as some of the board makers have tuned them to 3600, due to some stability issues at 3733 with some RAM/CPU combinations. Maybe that will change in time. Select CPUs can even work at 3800 1:1, but they're apparently quite rare.


----------



## hzy4 (Jul 29, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Just know that you’ll get the best performance at 3733MHz rather than 4000. Tighten timings to C16 and you’re good to go.


What voltage are you running your RAM at with 3733mhz?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Taichi or CH8


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Jul 29, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Actually, not all boards support 3733 at 1:1, as some of the board makers have tuned them to 3600, due to some stability issues at 3733 with some RAM/CPU combinations. Maybe that will change in time. Select CPUs can even work at 3800 1:1, but they're apparently quite rare.



I know the 3800 is quite rare. Didn't think 3733 was! I learned something new today. 



hzy4 said:


> What voltage are you running your RAM at with 3733mhz?



I'm running it at 1.4v and have had it at 1.6v for 3600 C14 previously. Just didn't see the performance benefit weighing in on the instability it brought. I was probably 98% stable, but those annoying BFV crashes at times just ... nope. Can't be bothered!


----------



## hzy4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I tried 2x8GB G.Skill 3600mhz CL16 running at 3800Mhz CL16 1.5v (fclock 1900mhz 1:1) was not stable
3733mhzCL16 1.35v fclock 1866mhz stable in testing but crashed at gaming


----------



## lukart (Aug 2, 2019)

Sora said:


> buildzoid talks mostly out his ass and he doesn't have any real experience or credentials to his name.
> 
> its one of those situations of the blind leading the blind,  not once has he delayered a motherboard and done an actual analysis of trace routing throughout,  his analysis are visible layer only which rules out his opinion on any matter entirely.



Thats right, I even stop watching his videos, he sounds like a kid trashing most of things with no reason.
Saying some of the boards a stupid bad, would over heat and die? Serriously?
He has to realize he if makes a video on a budget board, like a Pro4, known to be the most budget boards from asrock, you wouldn't expect one to go crazy on overclock with a 12 core CPU.If you buy a 12 core Ryzen you most likely buy a premium board to go with it.
That doesn't mean a Pro4 is not perfectly fine to run and even overclock a 8 core. Even been tested that a B350 Pro was capable of running 12 cores with no problem...


----------



## jesdals (Aug 5, 2019)

I think I have found my CPU sweet spot and settings on the X570 Aorus Master






I am still struggling with memory odd settings at CL15 thats not been accepted tried some additional settings with Gear Down Mode, but it didnt take
Edit used Ryzen Dram Calculator https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/ and disabled XMP in bios - that gave me some more thight timings 





All core 4525MHz






Seems stable in gaming all around



Best all time CPUz bench score



Rest is supported by my 850watt Silverstone PSU and the Noctua  NH-D15 SE


----------

